# **MAC, Urban Decay, NARS, ELF, and Red Cherry Lash Haul**



## theperfectqueen (Aug 29, 2009)

Check out my goodies:

*Nars Blush*: Albatross, Orgasm, and Golden Gate
*Nars Eyeshadow*: Haight/Ashbury (duo) and Angel Island
*Nars Nail Polish*: Alamo
*Benefit Blush*: Coralista
*Mac Blush*: Notable
*Mac Eyeshadows*: Off The Page, Haunting, Crest the Wave, Umbastic White, Strike a Pose, and Style Snob
*Mac Quad*: Photorealism
*Mac Lipglass*: Prize Shine, Personal Taste, and Spring Bean
*Urban Decay*: Brightening Face Primer Potion and Lip Primer Potion












*Eyelashes!*  Thank you "LILMAMAJ" for posting info about the store on Clement St. in San Francisco.  They had an awesome selection of Red Cherry lashes and most of them only cost $1.35.






*ELF Eyeshadows*: Sand Dollar, Butter Cream, Wild Wheat, Saddle, Pebble, Coffee Bean, Mystic Moss, Rasberry Truffle, Amethyst, and Charcoal.
*Elf Blush*: Peachy Keen, Tickled Pink, Candid Coral, Mellow Mauve, Berry Merry, Blushing Rose.
*ELF MISC.*: Makeup remover cleansing cloths, Eye Transformer Palette, Shimmer Palette, Corrective Concealer Palette, Blushed/Bronzed Duo, Complexion Perfection, Lip Plumper and Primer, Eye Primer and Sealer, Brown Tame, Brush Belt, Brushes (Powder Brush, Small Angled Brush, Concealer Brush, and Eyeshadow "C" Brush and Hollywood Eyelashes.

**All ELF products where purchased with a 75% coupon so each item was less then a dollar.
















FYI: I also posted how I store my makeup in the "storage" forum.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats a HAUL!!!! Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 29, 2009)

whaaaat?? $1.35 for the lashes?! can i get that address too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is one of the best hauls i've ever seen.. love the nars


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 29, 2009)

whoa i love the haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm glad you love your lashes. isn't that store the best? i love finding hidden treasures in the city. where did u get that nars san francisco palette? it looks super cute!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_whaaaat?? $1.35 for the lashes?! can i get that address too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is one of the best hauls i've ever seen.. love the nars_

 
it's called the variety store. the sign is yellow. it's on clement between 4th and 5th i believe...or 3rd and 4th. check it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(damn i should be getting paid to advertise for them!)


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Aug 29, 2009)

Great haul!
Loving the red cherry lashes. I'll have to check out that shop this weekend.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 29, 2009)

These elf products look awsome! I love the design!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome haul! The Red Cherry lashes look great! I do want to try them!


----------



## theperfectqueen (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_whaaaat?? $1.35 for the lashes?! can i get that address too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is one of the best hauls i've ever seen.. love the nars_

 
It's called the Variety Shop and it's located at 317 Clement Street in San Francisco (between 4th and 5th Ave.).  It's in the Inner Richmond neighborhood.  Try to go early in the day because parking is horrible, especially on the weekend.  I went early on a Saturday morning and parking was no problem.  You also avoid SF traffic by going early!  It's definitely worth the trip.


----------



## theperfectqueen (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_whoa i love the haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm glad you love your lashes. isn't that store the best? i love finding hidden treasures in the city. where did u get that nars san francisco palette? it looks super cute!_

 
I bought the "I Love NARS" kit from Nordstoms in the Westfield Mall in downtown San Francisco. It was a special release.  It was about $75 and it came with 1 blush, 1 eyeshadow duo, 1 single eyeshadow, a small makeup bag, and 1 nail polish.  For the price, it was definitely worth it.


----------



## theperfectqueen (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Awesome haul! The Red Cherry lashes look great! I do want to try them!_

 
You definitely should! I used to buy only MAC eyelashes ($11) because I was new to fake lashes and I didn't know that I had other options.  After being introduced to Red Cherry, I never bought another pair of MAC lashes.  I also tried ELF eyelashes but they are very poorly made.


----------



## theperfectqueen (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_These elf products look awsome! I love the design! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They basically tried to dupe NARS design.  It's pretty nice.  I like the fact that you can see the color through the front.  You can't see the color in NARS packaging.  It's definitely a step up from the other packaging that they use.  It's much better quality.


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2009)

Wooow!!! Amazing haul, enjoy


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theperfectqueen* 

 
_They basically tried to dupe NARS design. It's pretty nice. I like the fact that you can see the color through the front. You can't see the color in NARS packaging. It's definitely a step up from the other packaging that they use. It's much better quality._

 
Yeah, I've noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And how much are these blushes? And how much was NARS Orgasm? I'm trying to buy one but can't fin it online and here we don't have NARS (neither MAC, elf, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Anyway, great and lovely haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 30, 2009)

That is an amazing haul - I would be lying if I said I wasn't jealous (especially your Nars products). Enjoy all your makeup


----------



## justseenaface85 (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome haul! I <3 the Photo Realism Quad and Notable Blush!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow!!! What a fantasic haul, enjoy your awesome new goodies!!!


----------



## theperfectqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_Yeah, I've noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And how much are these blushes? And how much was NARS Orgasm? I'm trying to buy one but can't fin it online and here we don't have NARS (neither MAC, elf, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Anyway, great and lovely haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The blushes are originally prices at $3 but they were 75% off so I paid 75 cents.  The NARS Orgasm blush was $25 and I purchased it at Sephora (expensive but worth it in my opinion).  WoW, you don't have access to MAC or NARS?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried swapping with someone or maybe finding someone who can purchase it and send it to you (I think they call it "CP" on here).  Shipping would probably be really expensive though.


----------



## Redz24 (Aug 31, 2009)

WoW that is a awesome ELF haul!!!


----------



## crystrill (Aug 31, 2009)

I WANT ALL OF YOUR LASHES! GIMME GIMME GIMME!!! lol

Is that an ELF eyelash applicator kit? I just bought the Sephora one. Maybe I need to check the ELF website out!


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theperfectqueen* 

 
_The blushes are originally prices at $3 but they were 75% off so I paid 75 cents. The NARS Orgasm blush was $25 and I purchased it at Sephora (expensive but worth it in my opinion). WoW, you don't have access to MAC or NARS?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have you tried swapping with someone or maybe finding someone who can purchase it and send it to you (I think they call it "CP" on here). Shipping would probably be really expensive though._

 
Still, event priced at 3$ they're still *very* cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I don't think that NARS blush is expensive, especially since it's a high quality brand and I've read so great reviews on those blushes that I really, really want Orgasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I don't have anything to swap actually. Girls here and on MUA are into MAC and NARS mostly and I don't have those brands (MAC I do have, but I buy those things that I consider as _must haves_





) and NARS I don't have at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I will try with this thing 'CP', thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you're enjoying your haul


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh Lordy! That's a ginormous haul!!! funfunfun!!! Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## theperfectqueen (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I WANT ALL OF YOUR LASHES! GIMME GIMME GIMME!!! lol

Is that an ELF eyelash applicator kit? I just bought the Sephora one. Maybe I need to check the ELF website out!_

 
Yep, it sure is.  I also have the one from Sephora but I read somewhere that it breaks after prolonged use so I figured, what the heck, I will go ahead and get the ELF kit for less then $1.  It is exactly the same as the Sephora kit.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

GORGEOUS! Enjoy your haul!! ^___^


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 5, 2009)

I love your Red Cherry haul!   May I ask which number you like to use for a natural everyday look?

I want to stock up but I can only buy online and can't really tell the difference.


----------

